# most recent pics



## steve1 (Oct 31, 2012)

[attachment=5657][attachment=5658]just took these pics a couple days ago, i figure he is around 5 months old


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2012)

You can notice the difference in the snout shape in that second picture. He looks healthy though. Great job on that. Is that a black and white or a golden?..


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 31, 2012)

So cute! He looks great! Although technically they are the same species, that would be a black and white (columbian black and white)


----------



## steve1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Steven. said:


> You can notice the difference in the snout shape in that second picture. He looks healthy though. Great job on that. Is that a black and white or a golden?..



ya defiantly a difference in the snout between him and my argentine girl she has a much shorter rounder snout


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 22, 2012)

He looks great keep up the good work...there's not many people that have Colombians but its always great to see them...they just have this different cool look to them


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 22, 2012)

So nice! Has a similar look to my Oreo.


----------



## Ska (Nov 25, 2012)

How long is he? He looks pretty big, I have a columbian too and he is about 6 months old but he looks pretty small compared to that. :huh:


----------

